# Suggestions for Coal Ash Spreader



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I am looking for suggestions on either a tow behind spreader, drop spreader or receiver mount spreader for an ATV to use with chunky coal ash from rice coal. I am leaning towards the drop spreader because I don't need to spread over a wide footprint and I think the coal ash would flow through the drop spreader more easily but I am open to comments. If anyone has rice coal ash, they know how it packs and the fines jam up anything creating voids. Would also possibly be used for rock salt but I don't forsee that much of an issue with that.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Due they even make drop spreader that mounts to a receiver?

I would think that a receiver mount would be best as then you can backup where you want and need to. trying to back up a small pull behind spreader on a ATV is a tough task to due. 

how much of a area due you need to use this on?

is it only on sidewalks?
I would think a drop spreader works best on sidewalks?

good luck


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I doubt it, I meant tow behind drop spreader, receiver mount spreader or tow behind regular spreader. The area is my drive which is about 14' wide by 500' long. A few passes down and back with a drop spreader would cover it. I am worried that a regular spreader will jam up with the ash as I have small push spreader and all the fines settle to the bottom, compact and create a void. I was thinking the drop spreader might handle that better.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I did find that SnowEx makes a drop spreader specifically for rock salt/sand/winter applications that does have a receiver mount as an option. Not sure of the price and I doubt its cheap.

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/drop-pro/


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drop Spreaders are not cheap even the little tow behinds.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Alot of the Tractor Supply variety (Agri-Fab, etc) are in the ~$200 range, that's around about what I'd be willing to spend.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck with your search and post back what you due get!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure I'll get anything at this point the way the NE winter is going, it will be spring time before we know it and I can put it off til next year.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

yup most seed spreaders will plug with coal ashes. I found a agi fab atv spreader @ a flea market. Bolts to the back rack works well on my 550 ft drive. I just wired it to a cigarette ltr plug and use 2 u bolts to attach to rack. Easy on / off 5 minutes. Has a 12v spreader and a large opening that I jog open and close a few times while going down the drive. I just watch for the dust cloud then cut it back.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do you happen to have any type of tractor with 3 point hitch?, a balt-matic speader would work well, it has an adjatator inside


----------



## brandonh98 (Oct 30, 2016)

Keep me posted on what you come up with. I'm getting a stoker stove this weekend and am also curious about best options for spreading it. Where are you in NEPA? I'm just north of Hazleton in Drums.


----------

